#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-20
 * mama21mama 0/
<wcrph> hola
<mama21mama> hola
<Liv-> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-22
<ser_> hola
 * mama21mama 0/
<mama21mama> polita absurda, freenode no te permite tener un proxy abierto.
<mama21mama> por eso me comi un k-line el robot se dio cuenta.
<mama21mama> ahora no se puede ayudar a cuba a que usen internet, por que freenode (eeuu) no quiere.
<mama21mama> :|
<mama21mama> linda red.
<granjero> hola, como andan?
<granjero> tego una duda. mi proveedor de internet también me provee telefono. hay forma de configurar mi ubuntu para que utilice la linea telefonica para realizar llamadas? o por ejemplo como contestador telefónico y fax?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-23
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-24
 * mama21mama cocinando tallarines con salsa roja
<ser_> hola
<ser_> alguien despierto?
<ser_> tengo speedy telefonica de argentina como puedo renovar la ip desde terminal
<ser_> ip dinamica
<Liv-> hola, quiero remover unos paquetes que me quedaron en config. residual en synaptic desde que hice el upgrade a natty pero no puedo ya que por alguna razon el boton de "aplicar" no se puede clickear, de que otra forma puedo eliminar esos paquetes?
<Liv-> esta bien si uso apt-get autoremove?
<LedZeppelin> gente necesito ayuda para armar mi debian, quiero algun programa para bajar programas con dependencias
<alfredo> buenas?
<alfredo> funciona esto?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-25
<chivilcasa> hola alguien conoce el escaner umax 1200s es scsi y dejo de funcionar en ubuntu
<jarfuch> Buenas tarde
<jarfuch> s
<jarfuch> hay alguien leyendo?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-26
<mama21mama> a la B!
<mama21mama> river a la B
<mama21mama> ole ole ole.
<mama21mama> lol
 * mama21mama Gooooooooollllllllllll gallina a la B
<mama21mama> Boy a Ber si me preparo mates.
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-18
<fix> saludos a todos quisiera saber si alguien ya probo el software Network UPS Tools ?
<invitado_web> Hola
<invitado_web> Necesito saber si se puede usar claro internet en ubuntu 12.04?
<invitado_web> Gracias por informarme
<invitado_web> Mi mail es cristin.gabriel.urso@gmail.com
<invitado_web> cristian.gabriel.urso@gmail.com
<invitado_web> Necesito saber si hay que instalar algun parche para hacerlo funcionar
<invitado_web> Gracias.
<invitado_web> Saludos Cristian.-
<debsan> invitado_web, Hola Cristian, cómo va ?
<debsan> yo creo que sí.
<invitado_web> Hola, alguien que me pueda ayuda con el mount de discos
<invitado_web> bye
<gepatino> (que impaciente)
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-19
<seva_> hay alguien que me ayude con ubuntu 9.04
<seva_> hola
<seva_> queria saber si me pueden ayudar con los repositorios de ubuntu 9.04
<seva_> por favor
<seva_> hola
<seva_> buen dia
<seva_> me podrian ayudar con los repositorios de ubuntu
<seva_> 9.04
<seva_> hola beuno
<seva_> hola?
<seva_> el tema es que hay una lista de repositorios de ubuntu 9.04 http://www.dacostabalboa.com/es/repositorio-completo-para-ubuntu-9-04-actualizar-sources-list/4488
<seva_> y al colocarlos me tira muchos errores
<seva_> y desde la terminal escribo sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<seva_> y no me deja guardarlos
<seva_> hola?
<seva_> hola
<seva_> o alquien me puede decir como guardo la lista al modificarla o si le doy permiso 777 estara bien
<seva_> hola
<seva_> por favor
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-20
<Il_Javote> buenas
<Il_Javote> alguien ??
<Il_Javote> que buen nick debsan
<Il_Javote> wenas
<debsan> Il_Javote, hola
<Il_Javote> hola
<Il_Javote> debsan: como va?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-21
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Estoy queriendo crear una conexión ad-hoc en Ubuntu 12.04, para conectar mi celular (Android) a él.
<MarioMey> Creo la conexión, la dejo abierta o con Wep, conecta... pero el celular nunca la encuentra.
<MarioMey> Agrego la red como si estuviese oculta... pero nunca aparece para conectar.
<MarioMey> Con esto último, se suma a la lista, pero aparece como "Fuera de rango".
<MarioMey> Tengo dos placas wifi en esta notebook y la que no se conecta ad-hoc, encuentra la red. No así el celu.
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-22
<MrAvoch> Buenas noches a todos
<MrAvoch> tengo cuenta en launchpad y he firmado el codigo de conducta de ubuntu como es el procedimiento para ser miebro de Ubuntu ar?
<MrAvoch> aquien le debo escribir?
<ubupatas> Estimados.. soy algo nuevo en esto! puedo plantear un problema que estoy teniendo por aqui ?
<gepatino> ubupatas, tira la pregunta nomás, si alguien te puede ayudar te va a responder
<ubupatas> Excelente !
<ubupatas> He buscado mucho en internet, y no encontré algo que me ayude. Recientemente instalé 12.04 en una pc. El problema es que quiero compartir dos particiones de "/media", las cuales me figuran que pertenecen a mi usuario dos veces → drwx------ 1 mayco mayco
<ubupatas> quiero cambiar de grupo a "users" donde está asignado otro usuario al cual quiero darle acceso, pero no me deja ni opr nautilus, ni por consola con chown
<ubupatas> directamente me ignora.
<ubupatas> Obviamente, esto lo hago con sudo!
<ubupatas> Hago → chown mayco:users "discoX/"
<ubupatas> pero sigue igual
<sebastian_> buenas gente, les quisiera hacer una consulta.. se puede instalar alguna distribucion de linux en una notbook viejita ?
<sebastian_> es una ibm thinkpad
<sebastian_> ahora tiene windows 98 instalado...
<ubupatas> Sebastian, no se que hardware tendrá ese modelo de ibm, pero es muy probable que te tire bien un ubuntu 10.04
<ubupatas> depende del uso también
<ubupatas> perdón, quise decir 9.04
<sebastian_> ubupatas, por empezar se que tiene un 32 M de ram y 8 G de disco duro
<sebastian_> tiene un celeron de 466 mhz
<ubupatas> A ok, es bastante antigua. Mira este link, hay un listado de distros que pueden llegar a andar en la notebook que mencionas http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2809213/Distros-Linux-para-equipos-veteranos.html
<sebastian_> joya gracias, lo voy a chequiar... una pregunta mas y listo:
<sebastian_> si tiene solamente puerto de dial up, no de red, hay forma de conectarla a banda ancha ?
<gepatino> ubupatas, puede ser que tengas montada esa particion en radonly?
<gepatino> fijate en la salida del comando mount (asi nomas, sin parametros)
<ubupatas> la verdad que no veo que tenga ningún tipo de restriccion. No la monté manualmente, me la toma simplemente cuando la levanto desde el nautilus
<ubupatas> no tengo configurado para que la levante antes de la sesión
<ubupatas> Lo raro.. es que yo creo carpetas dentro de estos discos, y no puedo cambiar el grupo, agregar persmisos, sacar, a lo sumo puedo cambiar directamente el dueño
<gepatino> es una particion ext3/4 o una de windows?
<ubupatas> hice las mismas cosas que quiero hacer en este ubuntu en otros, y en lo demás puedo perfectamente
<ubupatas> es un ntfs
<ubupatas> ya encontré el problema. Es que al ser ntfs no puedo modificar nada por nautilus apesar de entrar como sudo
<ubupatas> tuve que poner las particiones como root root y listo, solo que temía por darle permisos al otros usuarios sin privilegios, pero ya lo solucioné tmb.. Gracias igual !!
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-24
<jotaxpe>  hola amigos, tengo un problema, creo que es el controlador de microfono de mi netbook, resulta ke hace unos dias gravaba perfectamente, y hoy le conecte un microfono para ver si funcionaba, y me di cuenta que estaba malo, al intentar grabar luego con el microfono que trae el netbook incorporado no graaba!! no se que hacer no quiero formatiar nisikiera tengo lector externo, como puedo solucionar? me imagino que es algo ke tiene ke ver co
<jotaxpe> n los controladores de los microfonos, pero no eh podido arreglarlo... probe en 2 programas de grabacion de audio, reinicie y nada..
<hecdavro3> hola buenas noches
<jotaxpe> kiu
<Pablo_> hola
<Pablo_> nesesito alluda
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-17
<Guest72098> hola espero q este halguien y que me pueda ayudar? soy nuevo recien tengo 10 dias con ubuntu12.04
<vicent> hola
<vicent> alguien utiliza ubuntu Karmic koala 9.10?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-18
<GERMAN_> hola!
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> hello
<invitado_web> tengo un problema, el ubuntu softwre center instala bien, pero no puedo instalar openoffice u otro de afuera como hago
<invitado_web> me pasa con el google tambien
<invitado_web> alguien sabe
<invitado_web> ok good day
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-19
<gepatino> vocada
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-17
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> necesito ayuda
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> hay alguien?????
<invitado_web> !!!
<invitado_web> !!!!
<invitado_web> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<invitado_web> !!!!!!!!!!!!1
<bitoverflow> hola
<invitado_web> hola hay alguien?
<invitado_web> ??
<Guest67271> Buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-20
<German> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-21
<choique> Buenas noches a todos!
<ratman> buena
<ratman> s
<choique> Alguien tiene idea de como hacer para ayudar a traducir al español algun programa?
<choique> ...del proyecto gnu/linux?
<ratman> yo en idiomas soy una tola como decimos por aqui
<ratman> osea hablo espa;ol y mal
<ratman> ehhe
<choique> Pregunto porque una vez envié un mail poniendome a disponibilidad para traducir algunos documentos y ni bola, hasta hoy estoy esperando que contesten, jaja
<ratman> yo lo que haria
<ratman> no se si es lo que se suele ahacer
<ratman> es
<ratman> traducirlo y enviarlo, con el cabezal caracteridtico
<ratman> o publicarlo
<ratman> alguien que lo necesite seguramente lo encuetre y si le llega seguramente lo agregue
<choique> cabezal?
<ratman> comentarios al inicio, donde suele tar la licencia y autor
<ratman> la verdad este no es mi tema,
<ratman> como dije idioma es una materia que siempre fue un dolor de cabeza para mi
<ratman> igual esto debera ayudar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSpanishTranslators
<ratman> supongo que ahi tara todo
<choique> ta, chas gracias!
<ratman> denada
<ratman> perdon
<ratman> por no se de muha ayuda
<choique> No pasa nada, por lo menos estas ahi para meterle charla a los que llegan, jaja
<ratman> :)
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-22
<choique> Hola Sergio
#ubuntu-ar 2015-06-17
<Maca> hola, necesito ayuda
<Maca> alguien que quiera cooperar?
#ubuntu-ar 2016-06-22
<lobi> buenas
<lobi> está por venir un amigo a casa para que lo ayude a instalar lubuntu en una portátil vieja
<lobi> si fracasamos, les vamos a estar pidiendo ayuda :P
<lobi> btw, alguien sabe qué onda con esto? "#lubuntu-es Cannot join channel (+l) - channel is full, try again later" no sabía que podían "llenarse" los canales :(
